# CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Welcome to Kosice (Cassovia), the metropolis of Eastern Slovakia, the second largest city after capital Bratislava . Laying in the valley of the River Hornad in the basin that shares its name, Kosice is a regional administrative centre and Eastern Slovakia's hub of industry, commerce, science and culture. The country's second largest city, Kosice curently has a population of more than 230,000 inhabitants. 

Kosice is a city with an eventful and illustrious past, its earliest recorded mention dating from 1230, when it is referred to as "Villa Cassa". The coat of arms is the oldest in Europe, a fact attested to by a letter dated 1369. The city's historic sights - from various eras - are concentrated in the historic centre, which is an Urban Heritage Area. The reconstructed main street, lined by burgher houses and palaces, offers visitors a pleasant stroll and is also the venue for major events in the life of the city.

St. Elizabeth's Cathedral, considered to be one of the most beautiful Gothic structures in the world, was built between 1378 and 1508 and is the city's oldest architectural landmark. Particularly imposing is the main altar with its three oversize statues and forty-eight panel paintings, while the lateral altars, Gothic wall paintings and sculptures add to the charm.
It is the most eastern situated classic gothic cathedral in Europe.

In 2013, Košice hosted the prestigious event called European City of Culture.









taken by sqooth


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Beautiful Kosice*

Historic, elegant, and charming! What lovely architecture your town has!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

NUIT BLANCHE - WHITE NIGHT - BIELA NOC 2013 

FROM PARIS…

White Night is a magnificent, international arts project which materialises the desire to (again) discover a city environment which is given a new dimension via art. A city becomes an interactive space for one night and its normal night cycle ceases to exist for a few hours. Music and light installations of contemporary will breathe life into the city night and therefore the night becomes white.

During White Night, many cultural and public areas open their doors to visitors and prepare an unusual artistic experience for them. Since 2002, the project has been loved by a large audience worldwide (in 2011, the Parisian Nuit Blanche was visited by over two million people). Over several years, the project spread from Paris to other large cities such as New York, Los Angeles, Toronto, Rome, Madrid, Brussels, St. Petersburg and others.

…TO KOŠICE

Košice – European Capital of Culture 2013, as the only city in Slovakia and neighbouring V4 countries to be granted the prestige licence from Paris, joined the international Nuit Blanche Europe network. The European Capital of Culture project focuses great attention upon art in public areas, bringing it back to life and making it understandable. The industrial nature of the city offers artists atypical areas which are given a new face and create an interesting contrast to the historic centre of Košice thanks to arts.

Since 2010, Košice White Night, with its quality and uniqueness, has become one of the most significant, largest and most visited artistic events not only in Košice but also in Slovakia. In agreement with Paris, White Night always takes place on the first Saturday in October which for Košice means the eve of the International Peace Marathon. Therefore that weekend the city becomes a unique and attractive cultural place for European and Slovak visitors.

With its uniqueness, interesting qualities, artistic quality and diversity, White Night proves that even contemporary art can attract large audiences of all ages. It supports cultural tourism in the city and, thanks to art, visitors can experience an untraditional night full of new experiences and meetings once a year.

RYOICHI KUROKAWA (JPN), OSCILLATING CONTINUUM



















BENOÎT MAUBREY – AUDIO PEACOCK, CITY PARK (FR)










BORIS VAITOVIČ – CITYLIFE (SK)




























PETER KOLLÁR – RESISTANCE (SK)










BORIS VAITOVIČ AND ĽUBOŠ PAHULI – STILLWATER (SK)










JAMES TAPSCOTT – TRANSFERENCE FIELD (AUS)









taken by sqooth


----------



## Hermansyah (Aug 17, 2013)

Great.....


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

NUIT BLANCHE - WHITE NIGHT - BIELA NOC 2013 

Part (2)

RYOICHI KUROKAWA (JPN), MOL




























BORIS VAITOVIČ AND JÁN GÁLIK SNR. – ONE CELL SOUND (SK)



















BRANISLAV BERNÁR AND SHOW MEDIA – DROPS (SK)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Košice - The city of Art













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Cassovia :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

like


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Sweet.....nice to hear about your city an the culture event that took place..:yes::uh:kay:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

The city centre ...



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Košická Nová Ves - nice and quite part of Košice city.









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Old cemetary Rozalia









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Views from my balcony ... 



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Winter night in Košice ...













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

The sky above Košice ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Winter time above the city ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Part of Košice city seen from the top of Kojšovská hoľa mountain (1246m) ... even with snowy ukrainan carpathian mountains on the background (in the distance of more than 200km)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Villa house


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Biela noc - White night - Nuit de blanche - Košice 2014

Festival of modern audio-visual art ... part (1)































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

Wonderful!


----------



## vitacit (Feb 8, 2008)

even i'm originally from presov, northern big regional rival of kosice, i still find kosice one great and wonderful city with very specific spirit. i recommend to visit kosice (also the whole eastern slovakia) for every tourist !


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Biela noc - White night - Nuit de blanche - Košice 2014

Festival of modern audio-visual art ... part (2)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Biela noc - White night - Nuit de blanche - Košice 2014

Festival of modern audio-visual art ... part (3)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Night of lights ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Chateau Krásna ...


















taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ is it the capital building?


----------



## Kvietok (Feb 10, 2007)

^^ no, among other things, there is library with a cafeteria, permanent archaeological exhibition, and room for concerts of classical music...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Old manor house in Barca municipality ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Calm spring evening on park lake ...









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

The memorial of traditional folk architecture erected on the block of flats rooftop during the event: Košice - The cultural capital of Europe 2013


















taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Biela noc - White night - Nuit de blanche - Košice 2015

Festival of modern audio-visual art ... part (1)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*CASSOVIA TALES ... about my city Košice*

Biela noc - White night - Nuit de blanche - Košice 2015

Festival of modern audio-visual art ... part (2)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ lol


----------

